# Streaming stereo audio from input channels 3/4



## ahihi (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi,

I am trying to stream live synth jams. I have stereo audio coming from a mixer into my audio interface's input channels 3/4 (left/right). I can select the audio interface as a source in OBS, but how do I specify the channels to use? When streaming or recording, I only get the audio from channel 3.

My system is a Mac Pro 2008 running OS X 10.10 and the audio interface is a Focusrite Scarlett 6i6.


----------



## Narcogen (Jul 2, 2016)

You can only stream one audio channel at a time. Which track you stream is selected on the Streaming tab of the Output page in Settings. It's a series of four radio buttons for Audio Track just above the selection for Encoder. You need to be in Advanced output mode to see these settings.

If you want more than one audio device on that track, access the audio mixer by clicking the gear icon on the main page next to the word Mixer. Here you can choose which audio devices go on which tracks.

You can either do the same for Recording or, if you want multiple separate tracks and are recording in a container format that supports it (mkv, mp4) you can select multiple audio tracks on the Recording tab of the Output screen; just select the tick boxes for each track you want recorded.

In the Audio tab of the Output screen, you can give each audio track a name and choose its bitrate.


----------



## ahihi (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. It certainly is possible to stream two *channels* at a time, as opposed to tracks, of which I'm only using one. If I plug my mixer into another audio interface which only has two inputs, stereo works as expected. This is what I ended up doing as a workaround, but it's not ideal.

I had a glance at the OBS source code, and it looks like it's treating my Scarlett as a 5.1 source because it has six input channels. This is an incorrect assumption in my case (2 mic inputs + 2 line inputs + S/PDIF left/right) as well as for many other pro audio cards.

So it would be nice if there was a way to manually configure the channel layout. I'd like to be able to say "this is a stereo source, with channel 3 being left and channel 4 being right". :)


----------



## Toby Couture (Jul 12, 2016)

Yes, definitely! I stream music and Starcraft 2. I have the Apollo QUAD (silverface rackmount). I have the Mic in Channel 1 and the music rounted into channels 3/4 (when I am streaming SC). And I can't even get obs to recognize them at the same time! I can't even just get the main output of the apollo interface to just be the audio source for the stream! Please fix this! Like being able to select 1 2, 3, AND/OR track 4 from the interface would be great. Considering that this program is deisgned for video game and music streaming, I think adding what are some essentially elementary audio routing options would be a given. Please add an update! I am going to be forced to add another mixer to mix down to stereo??! This seems absurd. hoping someone out there came up with something brilliant!


----------

